# Vista Media Center - "Tuner not found" HELL



## Elexorien (Jul 31, 2007)

I was looking for a solution to this, but found none. Not even close.
Im getting "TUNER NOT FOUND" message due to ehrecvr.exe service not being able to load. Why this happened I have no clue.

I am seeking an experienced person who might shed some light on the matter. ray:

I have a problem like MANY, many others with Vista Media Center not recognizing our TV tuners after some time. (Yeh it was working perfect at clean install,...)

We know it is related to the fact the Windows Media Center Receiver Service cannot start. :4-dontkno

Ive combed the net for any info regarding a fix for this, but failed to find any (found a gazzillion solutions for MCE 2005 tho).

After 5 Vista instalations it happens over and over again after a while. Doesnt matter what software we install, what codecs packages we use, there is no pattern I could dettect. VMC is soo darn sensitive. And help for this issue is not forthcomming from any source.

Needless to say im tired of repeated install after install of Vista, to watch TV in the Media center just to do it all over again after the service "crashes?!?".

Im begging for help for this pesky problem, please?

*Soo far what I found/ruled out:*
• Its not a driver issue, cause we used different TV tuners and they all had Vista MCE suppoort, and TV was working at clean install, even after codecs were applied.

• It could be 3rd party applications but we failed to pinpoint which one, cause people reporting this problem installed random applications.

• M$ does not offer any help nor recognise this problem as a matter of fact.

• It could be DRM security related, but my lack of knowledge fails at this point.

• It happens at random after a few reboots (updates may be the cause but we failed to pinpoint which one as it happens some people have all the updates and VMC is working fine).

• SFC /SCANNOW does not fix the problem

• System Restore to an erlier time does seem to help SOME people, but the numbers are negligable (still the mystery of the mechanism of what went wrong is unclear).


----------



## Elexorien (Jul 31, 2007)

*And here is the error of the service itself.*


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Go to computer management/services and see if it is turned on


----------



## Elexorien (Jul 31, 2007)

That error is comming from there. When I press START (service), I (we) get this error.

Im 90% certain now (been reading), it is due to the corrupted DRM files. 
I have no clue how these files became missing (deleted) or corrupted.
And indeed *Media Center Diagnostic Tool* is saying some files are missing.

Is there a way to reinstall Windows Media Player 11 in Vista and/or its DRM subsystem?

Ow SFC tool says at 99% that it couldnt replace some files. :4-dontkno


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Have not tried this with vista but should work.
Go to add/remove programs and try to remove WMP11 it should roll it back to WMP10, download and install WMP11


----------



## Elexorien (Jul 31, 2007)

Would be nice if I had XP (that would work there).
Unfortunately WMP 11 is integrated into Vista and I havent yet found a way to uninstall/reinstall it.

Seems I will have to wipe and install Vista once more. :/

I hope I can make some form of a shadow copy of a perfect clean instalation once I make it the way I want it.

M$ made a hell of a complexity out of a simple thing such as media center.
Darn, look at Sage and others, no probs there whatsoever.
But M$ being M$ they had to complicate things as usual (make it harder for the end user).


----------

